# G Scale Buildings



## jfranks09 (Dec 9, 2019)

How do you get into G scale buildings? Are they typically hand made? or do you buy kits? totally new here, i'm fairly handy but before i started making buildings out of scrap wood wanted some input from people who have done this sort of thing before. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Are you going to be outdoors? I made buildings out of scrap wood and vinyl siding I found at new home constructions sites. They lasted for several years but did deteriorate. Some guys used bird houses from Lowes and Home Depot. I'm not aware of any kits.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There are kits for sale,
https://www.piko-america.com/collections/g-scale-buildings

https://www.blackforesthobby.com/g-scale-structures-building-kits-1/

https://www.amazon.com/Buildings-St...75011,p_n_feature_three_browse-bin:3135775011

https://www.onlytrains.com/model/railroad/LB-B.html


Piko seems to be the main seller of these.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Look at my post below. Most of the buildings in my photos are Piko or Aristocraft. Heavy plastic.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Talk about sticker shock, those buildings are pricey.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

So are our trains.


----------

